# Can i see your grown up foals?



## jessikaGinger (15 October 2011)

mine was born 15/06/11 heres a pic of day 1 and now..













Now your turn


----------



## LynneB (15 October 2011)

this is Dannii, she was born on 26th May 2011

day she was born







this week aged 4 1/2 months












edited to say Dannii was born in the field after mum had given no warning, no signs, nothing and was a month early date wise, but certainly not a premmie looking baby.  This was immediately after they were found at first light and they are being led in.


----------



## jessikaGinger (15 October 2011)

Jeeeez knees she is huge & very very pretty! what do you expect her to make?
Thanks for posting


----------



## not_with_it (15 October 2011)

This is Dixie at a few days old







and 2 months ago aged 16 months


----------



## competitiondiva (15 October 2011)

at 1 month:





at 2yrs old:


----------



## dawn m (15 October 2011)

...


----------



## jessikaGinger (15 October 2011)

Both are stunning 

Im now unsure my foal will make as big as i hope...


----------



## LynneB (15 October 2011)

jessikaGinger said:



			Jeeeez knees she is huge & very very pretty! what do you expect her to make?
Thanks for posting

Click to expand...

she should make 16.2, and thank you  her nickname is Miss Bling


----------



## LynneB (15 October 2011)

jessikaGinger said:



			Both are stunning 

Im now unsure my foal will make as big as i hope...
		
Click to expand...

my 2 year old was an absolute midget at weaning - at 18 months he was the biggest in his group and still is..so there is hope...he should make 16.3 at maturity


----------



## buddylove (15 October 2011)

LynneB said:



			this is Dannii, she was born on 26th May 2011

day she was born







this week aged 4 1/2 months












edited to say Dannii was born in the field after mum had given no warning, no signs, nothing and was a month early date wise, but certainly not a premmie looking baby.  This was immediately after they were found at first light and they are being led in.
		
Click to expand...

She is stunning!!!


----------



## haras (15 October 2011)

Heres Jazmine on her first day in the field (born 20th May 2011)






and Jazmine at 4 and a half months old.






and with her mum


----------



## cloppy (15 October 2011)

Here are mine.  Hollen Suno'bago one day old







and 3 months old







Hollen Sunrise one day old







and 15 months old


----------



## cloppy (15 October 2011)

sorry post copied twice


----------



## TelH (15 October 2011)

This is my baby boy, Harold  He's only a tiddler, he will make approx 12hh 

August 2010






July 2011


----------



## jessikaGinger (15 October 2011)

Omg Harold is sooo cute!!

All the foals have turned out stunning 

They grow so quick!


----------



## LynneB (16 October 2011)

thank you Buddylove!

Cloppy not seen the photo with the kitty before that is so cute! lol


----------



## the watcher (16 October 2011)

Onyx






1 day old






2 years old






3 years old


----------



## angrovestud (16 October 2011)

2 weeks old 














6 weeks old 





as a yearling 





as a two year old 





as a three year old 







having his summer hoildays before starting his training in January


----------



## Fools Motto (16 October 2011)

Penny, day 1






Month 1






Month 4






Month 5






Month 8 (approx)






1 year






15/16 months






Now, 18 months






(sorry, really odd photo sizes going on there!)


----------



## Whizz105 (16 October 2011)

Patience
week old






at 5 months


----------



## domane (16 October 2011)

Arthur, Comtois X....

10 hours....












Approx a month....






Five months....






Three and a half years....


----------



## EstherYoung (16 October 2011)

Wolfie at birth:






5 months:






1 year:






2 years:






Two little bundles of trouble:


----------



## chrissie1 (16 October 2011)

This is my Primitive Proposal x Monte Carlo filly, born 8th May, we are highly pleased with her.






[/IMG]


----------



## pinkypug1 (16 October 2011)

My filly Poppy born on 07/06/11
this is her at a few hours old







1 Week old













3 months


----------



## jessikaGinger (16 October 2011)

Thanks for all your replies

I love seeing how much they've changed


----------



## orionstar (16 October 2011)

At 1 hr old






4 months






8 months


----------



## eventrider23 (16 October 2011)

Saffy as a newborn (well born early hours of morning):






Just over a month old:






2 months:






Early this year (approx 9 months):






and now at about 17 months






And then Lia (born this year)
Newborn:






1 day






1 month






and now at about 6 months and looking like a gawky weanling!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (16 October 2011)

About three hours old, 8 June 2007






One month old






Just over a year old






Nearly two years old







Just realised that her leg looks quite weird and wonky in the second pic, but it's straight really, honest!
Three years ten months - first time up (no idea about the arm thing though!)


----------



## chrissie1 (16 October 2011)

It ate my photo!






[/IMG]


----------



## ischa (17 October 2011)

Leo AKA ACE 
Born 27/5/08







Age 3 yr 9 months


----------



## MarinaBay (17 October 2011)

Harper - 20th June 





1 month old 





6 weeks old 





10 weeks old


----------



## Faithkat (17 October 2011)

2 days old (28/04/2007)






6 weeks






3.5 months






18 months






2.75 years






4 years (end of May 2011)


----------



## Sambo (17 October 2011)

Billy


----------



## Enfys (17 October 2011)

Always so interesting to see the huge changes.

This is Thor (Robins Flash of Gold.) Foaled April 2011.  
Now sold and off to his lovely new home this weekend.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 October 2011)

Awwww all this is making me want a foalie lol 

Amazing some of the colour and marking changes that happen!! Some of them dont evenlok like the same horses


----------



## callmelucky (17 October 2011)

my girl few hours old:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0266288715901.379402.628535900&type=3&theater

and 5 months old:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0302162285901.389146.628535900&type=3&theater


----------



## velv (18 October 2011)

Bobby 1 week






Bobby 4 months






Ivy 1 week






Ivy 4 months






The terrible twosome!


----------



## Polotash (18 October 2011)

MarinaBay - my foal did exactly the same as yours, born bright chesnut, then lovely and dark... then following spring back to bright chesnut again - bummer bummer bummer! Was so hoping for a liver chesnut!

20 mins






2 weeks






3 months






18 months (looking a but scruffy, now all trimmed!)


----------



## JenHunt (18 October 2011)

nat1003 said:



			and 2 months ago aged 16 months






Click to expand...

Oh My Word... what a trot that is! 



cloppy said:



			Hollen Sunrise one day old






Click to expand...

gorgeous... but what does the cat get form this? surely a foal doesn't make a good pillow?!


----------



## Blacklist (19 October 2011)

Skelton April born 2008

With mum Miss Rose 4 hours old, Mum's first foal and a difficult birth for her:







Now at 3 just broken in


----------



## cloppy (19 October 2011)

Think the cat was quietly knawing at the foals leg ready to take it away and eat later lol


----------



## MarinaBay (20 October 2011)

Oooo polotash I hope she stays liver chestnut your boy is lovely but chestnut mare....!


----------



## not_with_it (20 October 2011)

JenHunt said:



			Oh My Word... what a trot that is! 

Click to expand...

Thanks JenHunt. I was so proud of her that day. She definately is special but shes a monster!


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 October 2011)

Here goes ! This is my home bred lad - Mum ConnyxTB dad ID, he is an utter star bar and I have NO idea how big he will be - about 15.3 at a guess but he grows up then out then up then out he's not a bum high type of grower, I honestly don't mind as he'll be strong even if he doesn't get past 15hh but he is about 14.1 ish now at 16 months

Day one





to this





to this 





to this at 15 months


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 October 2011)

and one for luck


----------



## foxy1 (21 October 2011)

Ladylina he is lovely, lucky you


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 October 2011)

Thank you - I've had some very nice comments about him but I can never tell if it's just people humouring me because they can tell I love him so much !


----------



## lilly1 (21 October 2011)

Now at 2


----------



## LazyS (21 October 2011)

This is my youngster at a month old - May 2009 - Sully Buckaroux a true few spot American Appaloosa -







This is him at 5 months with his full sister (she was rising 2 here):







This is him as a yearling :







And last month at 2.5 years old : bum high and trying to become a skewbald!


----------



## Navalgem (21 October 2011)

Dante as a foal: 






Yearling:






2yo


----------



## Shantara (22 October 2011)

He's not mine, but I got to see him grow  Here's Ziggy at various ages!


----------



## Bennions Field (24 October 2011)

I cant believe where the time's gone !   squizzell is 6 months old in next couple of weeks and what a difference it has made.






this is her at 24 hrs old, first time out in the field on the 9th may.

she's around 6 weeks old here 






and finally taken the first day in the field on her own, without mom, separation went well at the weekend, both settled very well and with the minimum of any fuss, she's very happy with her friends a 15.3 5 year old gelding and her two mini shetties, who she's played with from time to time during the summer.






hope the links work


----------



## nullarbor (25 October 2011)

Here is my baby on day 1







And here she is at 4 months


----------



## Arigon (26 October 2011)

Hi, this is my Welsh sec D foal 

With is mum






6mths












About 11mths






About 16mths






He's quite a big welsh D, should make around 16hh


----------



## Arigon (26 October 2011)

Oh this is fin at about 15mths, just before gelding him.


----------



## jessikaGinger (6 November 2011)

Some stunning foals here 

mines now around 5months, she's almost as big as mum (is this normal?)


----------



## eventrider23 (6 November 2011)

Looks fine to me - it just depends I guess on how big the sire was compared to mum.


----------



## jessikaGinger (6 November 2011)

If only i knew


----------



## JonnisSwe (11 November 2011)

Annie (born 2010), Swedish Warmblood 
3 weeks







6 months







18 months


----------



## ritajennings (14 November 2011)

One of mine new born






Yearling






Fully Grown


----------



## Yorketown (14 November 2011)

Here is a picture of my Clueless as a foal:







And a picture of her this year (aged 13), a very proud mum with her first foal:


----------



## Arigon (14 November 2011)

ritajennings said:



			One of mine new born






Yearling






Fully Grown








Click to expand...

Hiya

Is that Avanti Amorous Archie the ID stallion? I love his bloodlines!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (14 November 2011)

Chico

Few hours old 






11 months






18 months






3 years






4 years






Now - at 5 1/2 years


----------



## ritajennings (15 November 2011)

Yes Arigon it is Archie


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 November 2011)

DUPLICATE DELETED


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 November 2011)

cloppy said:



			Here are mine.  Hollen Suno'bago one day old

and 15 months old
		
Click to expand...



  THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOADORABLE

Hollen Sunrise one day old


----------



## dawn m (15 November 2011)

archie is lovely.


----------



## ritajennings (16 November 2011)

Thank you Dawn m


----------



## htobago (16 November 2011)

What a super thread! Fascinating to see how they mature.


This is Tomellio (pure-bred Arab, H Tobago x EA Amellia):

Just born:







Foal:













Yearling:













2-year-old:














And this is Marbon Mobago (pure-bred Arab, H Tobago x G Forgetmenot)

Yearling (sorry, nothing earlier):



















2-year-old:













3-year-old:


----------



## htobago (16 November 2011)

Sorry to be a nuisance, but is there any chance people could give the breeding of all these gorgeous foals - or their full names so I can look up their pedigrees? It's interesting to compare how different breeds and different bloodlines mature - but hard to do without pedigrees!


----------



## ritajennings (16 November 2011)

Lovely babies everyone, loving yours Kate XX


----------



## Stinkbomb (17 November 2011)

Inky at 3 months old....







Inky at 4 yrs old.... and as big as it gets!!!


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (20 November 2011)

this is my foal born 2010 

this is kaiser he is out of my tb cross mare and by a RID called lislap benedict who is by the RID crosstown dancer 

this is him a few hours after he was born he was born 10 pm and this was the next morning at about 7 a m 






kasier at 2 wks old 







kaiser at 3 1/2 months







kaiser now at 18 months


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (20 November 2011)

stink bomb your miniature is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Stinkbomb (21 November 2011)

Aww thankyou!!


----------

